# Residents work to restore East Harbor Beach



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

OTTAWA COUNTY -- What if the place that gave you childhood memories of Lake Erie literally washed away? That's what happened to about 3 miles of East Harbor State Park Beach in Ottawa County. 









More...


----------

